# Anyone try electrosex?



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

NOT in a BDSM sort of way. Looking for new experiences with the spouse and wondering how erotic it is. Also wondering what the sensations feel like. Not looking at it as a turn on by fetish, but wanting to know if the sensastions/stimulation itself is an effective turn on and can lead to orgasm. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

I have had a tens unit used on my "kitty". It is such an intense feeling!!! As long as your partner knows how to use it and read your signals on how high or low to have it on...WOW
It makes your vaginal muscles contract...you want more, and more, and more...so when you finally "get it"...you are in heaven!!!!!!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Never heard of this


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Blue Moon said:


> Never heard of this


the put out a marketing video years ago. it's called the "TENS system." i don't recall what the acronym stands for. but it is not painful, and it's GRRRRREAT!


----------

